# To All of the wonderful mothers to be and that already has been..I need help!



## hoolibug

I would like to first off introduce myself. My name is Hoolibug (short for hooligan hahaha) and I am a single mother of a 3yr old child. Being a Mother is almost always a thankless job that even I never gave my mother enough praise for being. I didn't understand what it was like to be a mom until I was one.

I've joined here looking for some hope/help from those expecting or has already expected.

:cloud9:

It's been three years since I've had my last child and I know that hasn't been too long since then but I've almost completely forgotten what it was like to "expect".

I'm here asking for advice...can someone please help me. Now I don't want to jump to conclusions and say that I'm pregnant (though in your heart sometimes you know it maybe it's just wishful thinking). I have been having some unusual problems lately.

As I sit here now and type this I feel a huge wave of lightheadedness coming on...and a little nausea..It all started about three days ago officially for me. I am currently a smoker (I know not good and working on it!) and lately I haven't felt like smoking..the one time I did feel like smoking I got really sick after I did which isn't typical for me. I've been feeling a little nauseous but not throwing up. Food sounds awful and then ok, and then awful again. I'm lightheaded almost all the time (I'm ok during walks). It felt as though I might have had a UTI or yeast or bladder infection...so I've been drinking plenty of cranberry and water which seemed to make that general area feel better. I have been reading books lately and I thought my light headedness came from reading the books or watching the tv but it's not always then..sometimes it hits me in the car while driving or while now typing...I think to myself surely I just might need glasses(?) I feel like I have been having more secretion lately...but maybe it's in my mind..lol I have pressure sitting on my stomach and bladder (like puffiness) I have been urinating somewhat frequently. I feel in a way kinda swollen. 

It's just weird because I can't help but to feel this way. I try "overcoming" the lightheadedness/headaches in my mind...I try to tell myself "mind over matter"...rarely does it work but sometimes it does. Just recently I had an episode (trying to put my pants on and they are snug in my belly) of feeling like I wanted to cry because I am so fat...lmao but I've only had the one episode and not one since. I almost feel like I've lost my mind...people will talk to me sometimes and I hear them talking but it doesn't register..lol I feel like I've gone crazy..I forget sometimes or have a hard time focusing on something and then I talk about something completely out of the blue....

So my question to you ladies is this....am I crazy? Is it possible to feel the pregnancy only being possibly two weeks pregnant?..Is there some explanation for this..or have I truly lost my mind? 

Any input would be much appreciated....I don't ever remember feeling like this...some things I do but not the lightheaded part but then again it's been so long I've forgotten many things.

Thank you so much for taking the time and reading this!

Sincerely,
Hoolibug:headspin:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## leeanne

Hello and welcome to BnB!

My first symptoms usually started at around week 7 for me in each of my pregnancies.

However, there may be some ladies here who can share what they felt at two weeks pregnant.


----------



## hoolibug

Thank You both so much for your welcoming arms! 

7wks makes sense...lol did you even know you were prego until 7wks?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun, welcome! I know lots of ladies that had symptoms that early, and I'm one of them. I knew something was different when I was nauseated at 10 days past ovulation. I got my positive test a couple of days later. Best of luck to you and hope you get the result you want!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome to BnB :wave:

V xxx


----------



## hoolibug

:cry:

Thank you guys so much for your warm welcome....I'm so sorry to burden you all....lol I just want to know that I'm not completely crazy...lol sometimes you can build things up in your mind...call it wishful thinking...then i know there is a disease that you can have that your body actually gives off the hormones and everything to make you think you're pregnant....

My honest hope would be that I'm pregnant...a second chance to enjoy what I couldn't the first time around...there's times I tell myself I am....there's no other explanation for it..and then there's other times I have those feelings anymore and I tell myself I'm not...lol 

I appreciate you guys allowing me to be a sound board...no one in my family knows that there's a possibility I could be...so it really helps having someone to kind of talk about it with...to know that there's a possibility or a good possibility...(oh now I'm starting to cry...I apologize)...

You ladies are really sweet and wonderful...thank you so much for your open arm welcoming.
:wacko::cry:


----------



## hoolibug

I noticed your ending signature...I don't know you but I want you to know you have my deepest sympathy...you and your husband sound like wonderful people with a lot of love to give...I hope that God will bless you guys so much.....

:hugs:

Hoolibug:flower:


----------



## hoolibug

hey ladies thought i would update you all....i took a pregnancy test this morning...and it came back negative...i'm so heart sick..i really thought i was pregnant i could feelt it...i still feel it...the lightheadedness...the sickness...i dont know if i tested too early...i might have..it only tests four days in advance..and i have i think 7more to go(?) can anyone shed some words of wisdom or advice...does negative mean negative..should i go on and pretend nothings there?


----------



## Whitbit22

When is your period due hon? I wouldnt recommend testing until the day it's due, even with a first response early result. Good luck babe. Hop over to ttc with us, there's some great supportive ladies around!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: and welcome


----------



## hoolibug

:cry: thank you so much!

i don't know what ttc means though...lol can you help a newb out?

I really appreciate your support and wisdom..my period isn't due until the 23rd or the 27th...when I read the result this morning I just broke down crying...I'm still lightheaded..is it possible to be light headed period you get your period?

Thanks for the welcome and the support...

Sincerely...

Mom wishing to be again..


----------



## WinterKage

Maybe wait untill the 27th and try testing again? xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Ttc= trying to conceive

Yea hun you have tested far too early. Wait a few more days. Did you have sex five days ago or more? If your period isnt due till the 27th thats probably aroundabout when you would have conceived.


----------



## hoolibug

lol oh whit! and ms. winter! i feel so stupid! you're right i probably did test to early! (well that's the hope in me talking anyway)....you're right...i should...i hate playing the waiting game though....lol after i took the test my feelings never stopped just lightened up...my breasts have swelled up...and im still lightheaded almost kinda feel like i have a belt or weight sitting on my pelvic area...but i have had some lower back pains and knee pains...could it be possible that this is just a sign of period or is it normal to have joint like pains before missed period...can anyone shed some advice on this subject...

oh and yes to answer your question..I did have sex on the 12th as a matter of fact..now I don't know if I would have conceived by now or even felt it...does anyone think it's possible?


----------



## hoolibug

lol ummm let me rephrase the last thing i said... "the 3rd, 8th,12th,13th,16th" wow I was a little more busy than what I thought!


----------



## MissWaiting

i would maybe wait abit longer then test again jsut to be safe if that test comes neg again please go to the docs and make sure that its not something to do with your health massive hugs i hope you get a bfp and that you ahve jsut tested to early massive hugs hunni fingers crossed the dizzy spells go soon huge hugs keep us posted hunni and oh welcome to bnb


----------



## hoolibug

oh thank you so much miss waiting!!

you nearly got me into tears...thank you for caring and taking the time to read and post! It's so appreciated!

I wish you all the best of luck in the world conceiving a child...its the most wonderful/scary/beautiful thing to be able to do...I will certainly keep you posted on the status...if you can please keep me posted as to how you are doing on ttc!!! :thumbup:

big hugs!
:hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## hoolibug

thank you for the welcome gemlou!


----------



## hoolibug

ok well ladies its almost that time!

General opinion if you wouldn't mind...

I'm still lightheaded...and now I'm getting short cramps on the left side of my lower area...period's not due for another 3-4 days....should I test now or wait?


----------



## Whitbit22

I would wait. But thats just me disappointment doesnt go over too well after nearly 3 years. :haha:

Good luck if you decide to.


----------



## hoolibug

I hear you whit! I hear you! Ok well I guess I will wait then...*twiddles thumbs* disappointment doesn't go very well with me either...but neither does being patient! :dohh:


----------



## Tegans Mama

HI, welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## hoolibug

hey whit i thought i would update you again....i took the test this morning like real early...thought i saw two lines hurray!!! only to find it was yet again another negative...i have anywhere from 3 to 4 days...i doubted i tested to early again...im so bummed...just wanted to keep you posted...


----------



## LittlePants

Hi and welcome! :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw I wouldnt stress out yet hun! There's still plenty of time. :dust:


----------



## hoolibug

dear whit i just want to say thank you for your advice and kind words..as it turned out I started my period and I'm very saddened...I wish you all of the luck in the world honey and a BFP...God bless 

Hoolibug


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw honey. So sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hope you will stick around and try again. :flower:


----------

